
Of Course Twitter Had to Suspend Donald Trump Jr - koolba
https://slate.com/technology/2020/07/trump-jr-suspended-twitter-coronavirus.html
======
tatrajim
Unbelievable for me, an avid user of USENET in the 1980s who gloried in its
sheer freedom to say anything, to see the tech world now cheerleading
censorship.

The parallel to the steady stream of articles that disappear on Weixin daily
in China is alarming.

~~~
wmeredith
Eh, USENET wasn’t a for profit company. Twitter is a private platform. It’s
not censorship. They have no obligation to publish anything.

~~~
tatrajim
Then as a private company let them take full, legal responsibility for their
editorial decisions. No reason why the federal government should grant them
special status to support a partisan business model.

